# Ipswich County Court - May 2012



## Priority 7 (May 20, 2012)

Ipswich County Hall is a grey gault brick building and was formerly the courthouse, later becoming the shire Hall. There was once an 18th Century gaol at the rear The Tudor Style building was designed by W McIntosh Brooks in 1836. Boosting a central entrance, block build with twin castellated tower and castellated side wings. The central entrance door has heavy double doors and a portcullis grille above. Above the entrance doors is a shield bearing the buildings completion date of 1837. Sadly this building has seen better days, however there are still glimpses of its former granduer to be seen. Visited in the company of UrbanX and Covert Urbex.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 20, 2012)

The wood work and fireplace looks stunning!

Always fancied a derelict court house...beats being there when in use! Thanks for posting


----------



## alex76 (May 20, 2012)

loving this one mate what a lovely looking building fantastic shots too bud


----------



## gushysfella (May 20, 2012)

That place looks big did you get all round it?


----------



## Priority 7 (May 20, 2012)

We did the main building didn't bother checking the new section at the back of it and it appears we missed the cellars probably because we didn't see any access


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 20, 2012)

Stunning building, nice.


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2012)

Fireplace: 





Stained glass detail:





You can see the carpet inserts from the socket box, ace carpets!





Fireplace close up:





Roof detail:





Clock:





Graffiti from 1888:





It’s a court innit:





This brickwork is ‘Squeee’ 





Stairs:


----------



## CovertUrbex (May 20, 2012)

Nice shots bud, was a pleasure as always


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2012)

CovertUrbex said:


> Nice shots bud, was a pleasure as always



Welcome to the forum, I look forward to your posts  

Cheers for the ace shots & company today dude!


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2012)

Vid on the roof.I hear an approaching siren: I love how I go from fear to relief within 5 seconds... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCsLOXgCz3I[/ame]


----------



## Priority 7 (May 21, 2012)

lovely shots was that the first, second or third Ambulance mate


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2012)

Beautiful building the fireplace and woodwork are amazing,bet someone is trying to work out how to shift the fireplace! thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (May 21, 2012)

Looks like a nice venue! Hope you all left your calling cards in the judges "cockpit"...


----------



## UrbanX (May 21, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> lovely shots was that the first, second or third Ambulance mate



Probably the one I called after the first one nearly gave me a heart attack!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 21, 2012)

Great shots as always UrbanX


----------



## nelly (May 21, 2012)

Stunning photos guys!! Looks like a quality mooch


----------



## skeleton key (May 21, 2012)

Defo a cracking post guys & well impressed with the way uve captured t.
Lots of remaining features .
Love the vid


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2012)

You know the more I look at this the more Arts & Crafts influence I see,in fact its a belting example of the period again it should be saved! will it?


----------



## strider8173 (May 21, 2012)

this place looks great. awesome shots as well.


----------



## UrbanX (May 21, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> You know the more I look at this the more Arts & Crafts influence I see,in fact its a belting example of the period again it should be saved! will it?



I hope so, it's in really good nick. Although it's timber floors, theres maybe one or two places with slight water damage. We tried to cover any openings we saw in the roof.


----------



## steve2109 (May 22, 2012)

Awesome Mate


----------

